# Raising (extra) Money for Attraction!!!



## TrailofDarkness (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi! Me Again!

There are many great ways for raising a little extra money for your home haunt! Doing this will spice it up a great bit, draw in more people, and seriously get the word around about your haunt!

*:jol:1. Starting the news!*

At least 2 months before October, It's a good idea to go around your neighborhood and get the emails of many fellow neighbors and start an early e-mail newsletter about your haunt!

*:jol:2. Tips/donations*

Send an e-mail newsletter about you coming around to peoples houses and asking for donations! (Make sure you sound professional or they won't give money!!!) Also Have a tip jar at the front table of your haunt and get people to toss in some loose change or extra bucks!! Tell them that "the more money people give, the better it will be for this year and next year!!"

*:jol:3. Raffle Tickets*

Another great idea is to setup chairs near the entrance and Hold an RAFFLE TICKET DRAWINGS for Prizes near the middle or end of the haunt! This year i'm giving away a money du-rag, Big Stick of Pezzes, and an accordion!!

HAPPY HAUNTING!!!!! MUWAHWAHWAH:jol:


----------

